
Is There a WhatsApp Alternative for Daily Chatting? - UtopiaFans
https://utopia.fans/security/is-there-a-whatsapp-alternative-for-daily-chatting/
======
UtopiaFans
Do you believe WhatsApp is safe on the whole?

